# Plusieurs apple TV2 ?



## moebius80 (8 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

est-il possible d'avoir plusieurs apple tv chez soi ? (genre une salon, une dans la chambre...) et de pouvoir envoyer des flux différents a chaque atv ? (genre iron man dans le salon et mission impossible dans la chambre...) ?

Votre avis ?


----------



## Laurent Fignon (9 Janvier 2011)

Ce n'est pas l'ordinateur qui envoie les films en stream via le réseau sur les AppleTV (comme on peut le faire à partir du Mac/PC avec la fonction AirTunes et des bornes AirPort Express*), mais les AppleTV qui viennent piocher dans la bibliothèque iTunes du PC/Mac.

Sinon, oui, çà fonctionne très bien ; je viens de le vérifier avec mes deux AppleTV1. Seule limitation la capacité du réseau (en particulier s'il est Wi-Fi) à encaisser la charge. Chez moi impossible de visionner deux films 720p en stream sur mes deux AppleTV1 en même temps si elles sont connectées en Wi-Fi. Si je connecte l'une des deux en Ethernet, ça roule !





Laurent F



*En utilisant la fonction AirTunes, on peut depuis un ordinateur envoyer un même morceau de musique sur plusieurs périphériques (Bornes AirPort Express, AppleTV1 (si la fonction est activée)...)


----------



## moebius80 (9 Janvier 2011)

merci pour la réponse.

y a t-il une possibilité pour utiliser une (des) apple tv2 en ayant l'ordi éteint (NAS ?)


----------



## Laurent Fignon (9 Janvier 2011)

moebius80 a dit:


> merci pour la réponse.
> 
> y a t-il une possibilité pour utiliser une (des) apple tv2 en ayant l'ordi éteint (NAS ?)




Pas actuellement, si on laisse les AppleTV 1&2 dans leur config originale où iTunes doit obligatoirement être lancé pour qu'elles puissent avoir accès à l'ensemble des films disponibles dans la bibliothèque iTunes...

Visionner un film (même en HD 720p) via AirPlay à partir d'un iPhone ou un iPad est par contre possible sans le moindre problème...



Laurent F


----------

